# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Stop behandeling lastige patiënt

## Leontien

In de elsevier staat dat RVZ als advies geeft dat artsen de behandeling van patiënten kunnen stopzetten die agressief zijn claimend gedrag vertonen. "De wet biedt op dit moment zeer beperkt ruimte voor arsten om de behandeling van lastige patiënten te staken. Patiënten hebben rechten, maar ook plichten: ze moeten zich fatsoenlijk gedragen, zich verzekeren en premie betalen. Van de patiënt mag bovendien worden verwacht dat hij zich niet passief opstelt, maar actief meewerkt aan behandeling en herstel. Dat betekent, aldus Meijerink, 'dat een patiënt zich verdiept in wat hij heeft', afspraken nakomt, medicijnen op tijd inneemt en, indien nodig, zijn levensstijl aanpast. Als de patiënt zijn plichten niet serieus neemt, hoeven daar volgens de Raad geen finanaciële sancties tegenover te staan."


Dus geef je mening over:


*Een arts moet de behandeling kunnen stopzetten van een patiënt die zich bij herhaling misdraagt.*


Bron: elsevier.nl

----------


## TEODORA

Ik ben het er mee eens dat je gewoon aan de financiele kanten moet voldoen en als de Arts aanbevelingen doet om "gezonder"te gaan leven in belang van de patiënt zelf dat je die wel tracht op te volgen.

"lastige patiënt"Ik werd zelf al als "lastig"gezien toen ik vroeg om 'n kopje koffie ná ongeveer 24 uur nuchter te zijn geweest i.v.m operatie waar ik NIET onder narcose voor ging,ná echt ontzettend kwaad te zijn geworden kreeg ik het kopje koffie met daarbij de woorden dat ik het niet in mijn hoofd moest halen om over te gaan geven want dan moesten hun het opruimen,ik zei;dan zal U dan moeten werken als het zou gebeuren!Ik kreeg zelfs nog een tweede kopje,maar ze als ze gewoon de koffie hadden gegeven waren HUN en IK niet kwaad geworden en ik dus geen lastige patiënt geweest.
Ik wil hier maar mee zeggen dat het mes heus vaak aan twee kanten snijd.

----------


## future

Ik vind, dat een arts de behandeling van een patiënt nooit zo maar mag beëindigen. Er dient altijd overleg te worden over een eventuele verwijzing naar een andere behandelaar. Bij een "gewone" relatie klikt het ook niet altijd even goed, dus tussen een arts en een patiënt kan dat ook misgaan.

Het wederzijds vertrouwen dient daarvoor naar mijn mening het belangrijkste uitgangspunt te zijn. Is dat bij een van beiden verdwenen, dan moet de patiënt een andere behandelaar kunnen kiezen, alvorens de behandeling door de arts kan worden beëindigd.

Ik vind het ook nog een verschil, of het een patiënt met somatische of psychologische/psychiatrische klachten is. Daarbij is het "lastige" vaak een deel van het ziektebeeld.

Maar een behandelaar hoeft niet altijd alles maar te slikken van een patiënt. Door het inschakelen van een onafhankelijke bemiddelaar kan escalatie vaak worden voorkomen en kan de vertrouwensrelatie hersteld worden.

----------


## meneereddie

Wat is lastig? Wie is lastig? Wat zijn de richtlijnen, en de wetten?

Mensen hebben recht op verpleeghulp, en zorghulp. 
Als een arts vindt dat een patient "lastig" is, vind de patient dat niet, en vice versa.
Je krijgt dan (juridisch) getouwtrek, waardoor de behandeling nog langer duurt dan goed is voor beide partijen.
Voor het stoppen van een behandeling, zal aanvraag moeten worden ingediend, bij een commissie of een raad, die bewijsmateriaal gaat verzamelen. Voordat deze onderzoek en uitspraak heeft gedaan, zijn we weken verder.
In deze wachtweken mag de arts niet stoppen met de behandeling.
De arts zal alvorens de raad/commissie wordt ingeschakeld, eerst gaan bekijken hoelang de daadwerkelijke behandeling nog zal gaan duren, en aan de hand van deze conclusie, de zaak al dan niet bij de commissie/raad voorleggen. 

In principe is het makkelijker om de hulpvrager aan een collega arts over te dragen.
Zéker als het *juridisch* gezien, een goed betalende client betreft..

Betrek tevens familie hierbij, om daarmee te praten, zodat een beeldvorming ontstaat over het gedrag en de denkwijze van de patient. 

Als een patient écht niet meer te houden is, vanwege verbaal misbruik, lichamelijk misbruik, psychologisch misbruik, of andere ernstige vormen van misbruik, stel ik voor om de misbruiker preventief een rustgevertje te geven, of iets zwaarders.....
En laat de "lastige" patient verplicht praten met een maatschappelijk werker.

Ed

----------


## Ronald68

> Als een patient écht niet meer te houden is, vanwege verbaal misbruik, lichamelijk misbruik, psychologisch misbruik, of andere ernstige vormen van misbruik, stel ik voor om de misbruiker preventief een rustgevertje te geven, of iets zwaarders.....
> En laat de "lastige" patient verplicht praten met een maatschappelijk werker.


Ja laten we er nog meer geld in pompen. Er wordt al genoeg gepraat. Als je het nodig vind om een behandelend arts/verpleegkundige af te branden of erger nog, te slaan dan mag mijns inziens de arts eieren voor zijn geld kiezen en de behandeling (voorlopig) staken. Of er nu wel of niet betaald wordt door de verzekering.

Uiteraard is het wel lastig om te bepalen wat nu lastig is of niet, dus gewoon aangifte doen lijkt me, dan zit je in ieder geval 3 uur op het bureau en kan je de patient dus ook niet verder behandelen  :Wink: . Eventuele vervolgschade ontstaan door de afwezigheid tijdens de aangifte uiteraard ook verhalen.

Conclusie: In vind dus dat je als arts een behandeling mag staken als een patiënt (of een omstander) zich aantoonbaar misdraagt

----------


## riand

De stelling is te krap door de bocht. Alleen in geval van ernstige dronkenschap en/of lichamelijk geweld zou sprake kunnen zijn van extra bescherming voor arts en/of verplegend personeel. Ook kunnen bepaalde medicijnen een en ander teweegbrengen. En wat te denken van depressiviteit, overspannenheid en andere syndromen die agressie kunnen veroorzaken. Dan maar een kalmerend spuitje.

----------


## Francesco

Beste Riand, 
zomaar een kalmerend spuitje vind ik nou kort door de bocht. Jij denk toch niet dat in Nederland iemand tegen zijn zin een spuitje kan krijgen!. Daar gaat een uitgebreide (BOPZ) procedure aan vooraf. In een enkel geval mag er eenmaal een kalmerend middel worden toegediend, wanneer er een noodsituatie moet worden opgeheven. Zelfs dat moet gemeld worden! Ik reageer vanuit de psychiatrie en dus niet vanuit de somatiek. Ernstige dronkenschap is een duidelijke indicatie tot handelen. Het uitgescholden worden, gedreigd worden dat je kinderen iets zal worden aangedaan (met het noemen van jou privéadres!) stemt niet tot vrolijkheid binnen een behandelrelatie . Aangifte bij de politie is een mogelijkheid, maar dan moet de werkgever het goed vinden dat je je werkadres opgeeft in de melding. De arts moet zelf tot de conclusie komen dat verder behandelen geen zin meer heeft (wegens gedrag van de cliënt). Het samen overeengekomen behandelplan kan ongeldig worden doordat een van de partijen zich niet aan de afspraken houdt. Uitschrijven dus. En dat moeten we gewoon doen!

----------


## Mathilde-1

Ik vind het een slechte ontwikkeling als het artsen vanuit hun richtlijnen is toegestaan om de behandelrelatie te beeindigen op basis van bijvoorbeeld 
1. niet actief meewerken aan de behandeling
2. of op basis van claimend gedrag
Beide redenen kunnen gemakkelijk door de arts verzonnen worden om van een lastige patient af te komen.
Ik heb persoonlijk al meegemaakt dat ik een behandeling weigerde, en dat men liet blijken daar niet van gediend te zijn. Dat vind ik slecht: de arts moet nagaan waarom een patient een behandeling weigert en zelfs als dit in zijn ogen irrationeel is dient het gerespecteerd te worden.

----------


## Luuss0404

Mijn huidige huisarts (heb ik 10 jaar ben 4x heengeweest heeft praktijk oude dokter overgenomen) vind mij een lastige patient omdat mijn lichaam net even anders werkt als 'normaal'. Bv kan ik niet tegen reguliere medicijnen (muv de pil) en blijft hij dat voorschrijven ookal staat in mijn dossier dat ik daar slecht op reageer. Hij geloofde ook al niet dat ik tot die 0,1% van de vrouwen behoor die ondanks aan de pil te zijn toch zwanger was, ik had een griepje zei hij, dat bleek dus niet zo en ik kon het lichamelijk niet houden dus moest ik de zwaarste beslissing uit mijn leven nemen. Maar desondanks vind hij mij een lastige patient, helaas heb ik nog geen nieuwe huisarts kunnen vinden die wel naar mij luistert, maar dat is toch niet een reden om mij niet meer te helpen? En wie bepaald wat lastig is of niet? Soms kunnen er ook psychische/lichamelijke oorzaken zijn waarom een patient de behandeling niet kan/wil volgen... Als een dokter zijn patient echt niet wil behandelen moet de dokter vind ik voor een vervangende dokter zorgen.

----------

